# BRC



## Goat-trail-expert (May 1, 2015)

.


----------



## AWP (May 1, 2015)

Goat-trail-expert said:


> BRC class 3-15 is in the books. If anyone has any questions about the training or prep, I'll be more than happy to answer them.



Congrats! @Stanimal has contributed a plot of insight into MARSOC prep and we welcome input so long as guys aren't G2'ing the course.


----------



## Teufel (May 2, 2015)

BRC is a separate and very different course than A&S and ITC. I have never gone to ITC but I spoke to the OIC of MARSOCs schools about it at length.


----------



## Goat-trail-expert (May 2, 2015)

.


----------



## Teufel (May 2, 2015)

Goat-trail-expert said:


> What did he say main differences between ITC and BRC were?



He believed that A&S existed to weed out candidates not ITC. He was under pressure to produce graduates. BRC has a ridiculous attrition rate. Also BRC has more challenging aquatic events. We lose a lot of guys in the pool. Interestingly enough the attrition rate at BRC is highest amongst lat movers and officers.  Like 60-70 percent.


----------



## Goat-trail-expert (May 2, 2015)

.


----------



## Teufel (May 2, 2015)

F@ck that.  I didn't go to BRPC and graduated. Keep in mind that I went to BRC before it was at SOI and instructors could do whatever they wanted. All it takes to graduate is two balls, one heart and half a brain. Officers and NCOs should prep themselves. They are leaders after all.


----------



## x SF med (May 2, 2015)

Teufel said:


> F@ck that.  I didn't go to BRPC and graduated. Keep in mind that I went to BRC before it was at SOI and instructors could do whatever they wanted. All it takes to graduate is two balls, one heart and half a brain. Officers and NCOs should prep themselves. They are leaders after all.



What?  You didn't G2 the Hell out of the course and get mentoring and have somebody hold your hand and tell you everything that was going to happen?   You showed up at the appointed time, in the right uniform, with the gear on the packing list, and decided you would graduate or die?  I can't believe it.


for the uninitiated.... the above is sarcasm...  all you need is heart, a report date a packing list and being in shape...


----------



## Teufel (May 2, 2015)

When I went through touching the side of the pool was considered a drop on request.  No training time outs none of that bull sh*t.  I'm not taking away from your accomplishment goat-trail-expert just pointing out that Marines from the fleet should show up ready to go.  I understand why entry level Marines need preparation because bootcamp and SOI don't provide them with that but NCOs and officers know what they are getting into, are given advice and guidance on what to do to get ready and left to their own devices. Or should be.


----------



## Brandon E (May 2, 2015)

Goat-trail-expert said:


> BRC class 3-15 is in the books. If anyone has any questions about the training or prep, I'll be more than happy to answer them.


 I am currently awaiting an SOI class for a hopeful RELM into 0321. I had previously been assigned to attend SOI East in February until I unraveled a shoulder injury (during MCMAP sustainment) I had aquired after completing A/S last April. I would've been more intensive with the shoulder rehab if I thought it was more than just an overuse injury. The Army docs here, in their infinite wisdom, told me to go away until a bad break-fall told them otherwise. So, that brings me to where I am at now, at a reserve unit apart of a small active component and trying to gain as much info into what's ahead. My main concerns aren't necessarily in what goes on during BRC, it's going to suck regardless. I just need some current guidance on things like gear lists, a rough timeline, how classes pick up, the preparation included/suggested and any other wisdom that may be helpful in showing up as prepared as I can be. Thank you.


----------



## Teufel (May 2, 2015)

Sounds like bad genetics. Put a ruck on your back and fins on your feet.  You need to get used to weight on your shoulders and understand that BRC will require you to run with a 50-60 lb ruck for 5-whatever miles.  Just start building towards 5 miles with a ruck on your back.  3-5 miles gets you to where you understand what ruck running is like.  After that it's just a matter of sucking it up.  I think the longest my class went was 13 miles.  Could be different now.  We did the first 3 miles in a valley full of CS gas and we had much more than 60 lbs in our rucks.  Don't know what happens now.  I'm sure someone can answer for me.


----------



## Goat-trail-expert (May 2, 2015)

.


----------



## Brandon E (May 2, 2015)

Teufel said:


> Sounds like bad genetics. Put a ruck on your back and fins on your feet.  You need to get used to weight on your shoulders and understand that BRC will require you to run with a 50-60 lb ruck for 5-whatever miles.  Just start building towards 5 miles with a ruck on your back.  3-5 miles gets you to where you understand what ruck running is like.  After that it's just a matter of sucking it up.  I think the longest my class went was 13 miles.  Could be different now.  We did the first 3 miles in a valley full of CS gas and we had much more than 60 lbs in our rucks.  Don't know what happens now.  I'm sure someone can answer for me.


 I would agree, genetics have never been on my side. Though, it has also been a reason to overcome.


Goat-trail-expert said:


> Conditioning hike #3 was 12 miles in total, the heaviest ruck on our team was 103lbs(lightest was 81). Similarly the first 3 or so miles were pretty spicy. You will be carrying a casualty through half of the hike.You will also run an RPAT which is 12 miles. My class did it with 50lbs but I've been told the weight has been changed to over 90lbs so I'm not sure how that will work at the school house.


 Got it. Is this all using an ALICE?


----------



## Goat-trail-expert (May 2, 2015)

Learn the Recon Creed


----------



## 0699 (May 2, 2015)

x SF med said:


> for the uninitiated.... the above is sarcasm...  *all you need* is heart, a report date a packing list and being in shape...







Brandon E said:


> *I just need* some current guidance on things like gear lists, a rough timeline, how classes pick up, the preparation included/suggested and any other wisdom that may be helpful in showing up as prepared as I can be. Thank you.



:wall:



Goat-trail-expert said:


> Conditioning hike #3 was 12 miles in total, the heaviest ruck on our team was 103lbs(lightest was 81). Similarly the first 3 or so miles were pretty spicy. You will be carrying a casualty through half of the hike.You will also run an RPAT which is 12 miles. My class did it with 50lbs but I've been told the weight has been changed to over 90lbs so I'm not sure how that will work at the school house.



Not my swim lane, but maybe you should be careful how much you tell to those who haven't been through the course.  I have never been to BRC, but if it's like other courses, I imagine there's a reason the instructor staff (IS) doesn't tell students or prospective students anymore than they WANT them to know...


----------



## Jäger (May 2, 2015)

Goat-trail-expert said:


> BRC class 3-15 is in the books. If anyone has any questions about the training or prep, I'll be more than happy to answer them.


 
Congratulations Marine!  I'm at SOI/ITB right now.  Good luck with the rest of your training and your future career.


----------



## HeavyRuck (May 28, 2015)

Teufel said:


> He believed that A&S existed to weed out candidates not ITC. He was under pressure to produce graduates. BRC has a ridiculous attrition rate. Also BRC has more challenging aquatic events. We lose a lot of guys in the pool. Interestingly enough the attrition rate at BRC is highest amongst lat movers and officers.  Like 60-70 percent.



Thanks for that @Teufel ! I am currently in the lateral move process right now, and prepping myself while overseas. I have a background in swimming just not so much with rucking. I'm hitting 7:30-8:00, 500yd swims right now.


----------



## Teufel (May 28, 2015)

Are you on ship or overseas?  I've heard that putting the elliptical on a really high resistance setting mimics the muscles used for ruck running if you can't do that where you are at.


----------



## HeavyRuck (May 29, 2015)

@Teufel  I am currently overseas not on ship. I have a ruck and have been working on it intensly. I will PM you, if you do not mind, Sir?


----------



## Teufel (May 29, 2015)

HeavyRuck said:


> @Teufel  I am currently overseas not on ship. I have a ruck and have been working on it intensly. I will PM you, if you do not mind, Sir?



Sure go for it


----------

